# Help with a beginner army



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm pretty much a noob when it comes to Warhammer 40k and table top gaming in general so what would be a good idea for a beginner army? I've been looking around at Space Marines (mostly the Space Wolves) and the Imperial Guard but I'm open to anything.


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi & welcome,

I would recommend choosing an army you like. Both SW and IG are very good army's that you can't really go wrong with.

Once you decide what army first thing you should do is buy the codex. Don't start buying the mods first. If you do that u won't wast money and time on ineffective squads.

I also recommend swatting up in the tactic section, it's where I started and there is a lot of good info there. Will improve your game no ends.

Write a army list and post it up on here. Ppl will be able to help you out. Prob best starting with 1 HQ and 2 troops first, about 750 pts. That is a good start and will give you a good point to expand from. 

Gl any questions PM me. Here to help.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

I've been thinking of getting the Assault on Black Reach package. It comes with a fair amount of Orks and SM plus some templates and getting started stuff.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

that set was a good start for me, cheap, and informative, enough to learn how to play the game cat go wrong


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys.
I'm gonna be getting my army going soon.


----------

